# Anyone From Oklahoma??



## sheawhittet

Hi there.! My name is Shea. I am the proud new owner of a Paso Fino!! I was wondering if there was anyone fromOklahoma in here, besides you mom...lol :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Not an Okie, but howdy from one of your neighbors here in TX. Welcome to the forum .


----------



## sheawhittet

Well hello there!! I have been a member here for a shot bit..but havent had the time to meet anyone. I was taking care of my mare (Gin) who had to cross the Rainbow Bridge on New Years Eve..I was REALLY devistated. But I recentally got me a new horse that has proven to be a new adventure. I had never been on a gaited horse untill I got Misty, she is a Paso Fino.


----------



## Appyt

Hi, I'm from Kansas, bout an hour east of Wichita. What part of OK are you in?


----------



## Sophie19

I am in Arkansas now but I lived in Oklahoma for a while. I lived in Del City(suburb of OKC)


----------



## sheawhittet

I am about 15 minutes East of Shawnee, out in the middle of BFE...lol!! I have lived here my whole life adn love it. The area that I live in is GEORGOUS!! I like to ride my horse around just to get a different view of the place.


----------



## Appyt

Just a measly 4 hours away! Are there great places to ride there for out of towners? My friend and I are planning some trailrides this summer if we can wrangle it.


----------



## sheawhittet

There are several lakes with beautiful equestrian trails. Prague Lake is small, but it has wonderful trails that are wide and sandy. Sportmans Lake in Seminole is good too. Infact most of the lakes around here have the equestrian trails and are pretty nice.


----------



## Appyt

Kewl.. How about with campgrounds? same?


----------



## Pidge

Hello there! Well im from Texas and only about 6 miles from the red river lol

EDIT:

Ha im only a hop skip an jump across the TX border lol. I just google mapped shawnee and its about 2-3 hours drive.


----------



## Appyt

Pidge, I see a forum trail ride get together at Shea's.......... LOL


----------



## Pidge

appyt.....you read my mind...lol we should so plan a forum trail ride! hmm maybe i can post something up on the trail riding section tonight and see how many forum members wanna go lol


----------



## sheawhittet

The campgrounds are real nice as well...
If you guys want to meet me here we can go riding on the road here (it is a dirt road) but the 8 mile section around here is VERY pretty and nice to ride on.I would say that we could all meet at one of the lakes, but I dont currently have a trailer to haul my horse :-(


----------



## sheawhittet

Hey guys I just found a competative trail ride/practice at the Prague lake on the 27th of this month..sounds like fun...lol


----------



## Appyt

I love road riding. My backroads are so rocky(big stuff) that it makes it hard sometimes to enjoy it, but it's one of my favorites. I don't have a trailer either, but my friend does.  We hit the Flinthills pastures in summer as often as we can. 

That ride this month does sound like fun, pity I can't get away til after school is out. I'm a cook. 

Pidge that does sound like a good idea.. Shea look out! You may get more company than you want.. LOL


----------



## sheawhittet

Bring it on!! I love to meet new people and go riding!! I understand that a school schedual can determin a persons schedual..I am in college. But getting together this summer does sound like fun...I dont have anyone that I can ride with right now, my mom leaves for work before the sun comes up and dosent get home till after dark and my dad cant ride right now (I have to get his horse ready, He had a stroke and is just starting to show an intrest in riding again) and my husband dosent ride...he knows how (sort of) but he never does ride with me. 
My horse is still green but with a few wet blankets she will be great :lol:


----------



## Appyt

I have never liked riding alone. Must be cuz when I was a kid I always rode with my sis. 

Glad to hear your dads interest is perking up. Sorry to hear about his stroke. I know what you mean, my hub used to ride with me once in a while, but it's just not his thing.. He likes Harleys better..

I'll talk with my riding buds and see if we can mosey down that way this summer. It would be nice to have a local guide as well as meeting a fellow forumer.


----------



## sheawhittet

That sounds good to me. I would love to have someone to ride with. When I was little I would ride with my parents and sis, but as I said before my dads strok (which was in 1998) put him disabled and having little use of his left side (the doc told him that riding would help him regain some of his balance, confidance and mabye some more use of his left side). My mom thinks she is to "fat" (her words not mine) to ride right now and my sis has lupus and has many bad days that keep her from riding much and even keep her from being able to get in the saddle easily. Much of the time she can get in the sadle but then she has trouble getting out. I have five kids, but only one of them would be able to ride with me (the youngest) without panicking if I let go of the lead rope...so alone I ride. But with my health, riding has done me much good. I suffer from depression and my horse helps me more than any counciler or medications have ever done.


----------



## Appyt

Wow 5 kids, eh.. I had 2 and they bout did me in. LOL Mine are grown and I have 4 grandchildren. Of course the one that lives close has fear issues. I keep trying tho. 

Sounds like there is a lot on your families plate. I do believe fresh air and a good horse goes a long way for mental health. Clears the cobwebs, winter adds plenty of those.


----------



## sheawhittet

I understand their fears..I have a few that "want" to ride but the minute I let go of the horse they panic and want down. But the youngest (she will be 6 next month) is the one that dosent have a problem when I drop the lead line...go figure. All my kids range from 10 to 5 right now. I stay pretty wound up and look forward to my rides..lol we are a blended family, so two of them are from my previous marriage (Shelby, who will be 6 next month...and Eric who is 8.. )and three are from his previous marriage (Desiree who is 10, William who will be 9 later this month, and Erica who is 7) So as you can saee that is why my hair is already turning gray, and I am only 27!!! LOL
I did get to ride my horse for a bit today, but the winds where driving her crazy and she was jumpier than usual. She didnt buck or anything but she was acting up. With her still being green I expect that for now..I hope that that will change with more miles under her belt. :wink:


----------



## lb_cake

Hi, I'm a certified OKie! I live in Claremore area. I have a half-arabian. The rain has been so bad here and I am hoping for a drier spring this yr to put some good miles on my horse! Nice to hear from another Okie!


----------



## sheawhittet

Well, greetings. You are the first Okie that I have met in here..besides my mom (but she lives next door so that dosent count) I know what you mean about the rain..it sucks!! I am hoping to get a ride in today, but that is going to depend on the weather.


----------



## Appyt

OMG! ages 10,9,8,7,&6 OUCH! lol No wonder your hair is turnin gray. 

Talked to my riding bud about making a run down your way this summer. She sounded up for it. X your fingers we can work out logistics.


----------



## Pidge

HAHAHA I am currently gaining my grounds on trailer pulling. By this summer ill eb good to haul my own horse up there! we should so make summer plans!!!! I will not have anything to do this summer lol plus ill finally be 18...lol


----------



## Pidge

Just had another thought shea...I read where you said you dont have a trailer. If we do plan a trail ride at one of the lakes I could swing by an pick you up! The trailer I use is technically a stock trailer but it easily fits two horses so long as both are friendly an wont bite eachother or kick lol My boy is safe with others...if you horse is might that work to get you to the lake trails?

and sorry about the double post lol


----------



## sheawhittet

My horse is such a push over...lol She dosent have an aggressive bone in her body. Summer is a good time for me to go riding...I have a place for my kids to go (my parents or their other parent) I dont usuall see much of he kids during the summer when they have their plans with their other parent. 
Congrats on turning 18 Pidge!! I wish I was that young again!!


----------



## Appyt

XXX Sounds like this could turn into a kewl get together.


----------



## Pidge

Yes it does appyt! We just need to deciede a date and what trail we wanna visit... then I could always put an add up in the trail section inviting others lol If we wanted too.


----------



## sheawhittet

This is shaping up to be a good ride if we can get this all worked out...I am looking forward to this and I will have my horse ready by then. She has her current coggins and current on shots, so that isnt an issue. One promise to every is to HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Appyt

School is out about the end of May here. The only time I will not be available after that is June 11-18, as far as I know anyway. I'll let you all figure out the logistics.


----------



## sheawhittet

I know how you feel, my kids dont get out till May 22 or so, so anytime after that I am game.. I am looking forward to meeting you guys and going for a ride. I have been working with my horse and she is setteling down more and more each time I ride her. I wish I could find the arragant butt who abused her and let them know they almost ruined a wonderful horse. :-x My mom made a comment to one of our neighbors yesterday that I have a knack for finding "rescue" horses and rehabilating them to the best of my ability. All I really do is take them and show them what love is and that not all humans are bad. They tend to warm up to me. I wasnt able to save Ginger because she had major health issues, but she had a wonderful last year here with me. I still miss her, but I know that Misty needs to be shown that there is love for her. I think by this summer she will be over the worst of her spookieness. She still dosent trust everyone that stops to admire her, but she is getting better. She has a lot mate that is real laied back that is helping her and I spend as much time with her as I possibly can, even if I am not riding her. I want her to learn that just because I go out there she dosent have to be ridden.
There is a whole nother story as to why I connect well with horses and can understand them but that is kinda long (longer than this post...sorry it is so long) it is also on the sad but uplifting side (just ask if you want to know)


----------



## Appyt

Sounds like you have lots of patience. Well sure I want to hear the story.


----------



## Pidge

Im Game for hearing storys. I like to read and have nothing better to do lol.

As for what is a good time for our ride i get out of school june 5 and my graduation is june 7... I turn 18 july 2. If my parents ok me going Im good after the 7th of june. If not and I have to wait till im 18 it would have to be in july....


----------



## dee

Uh oh! Sounds like you'd better get your house cleaned up young lady - looks like you'll be having company this summer! Guess that means I need to clean mine up, too? :wink:

I rather imagine Dancer will be out of action this summer, thanks to your DH's fugly stallion :x. Maybe your Dad will let me ride DJ - if I'm allowed to come along? (He'd better! Since technically both DJ and Dancer are mine!) :lol:

Just so everyone knows - there are equestrian trails and camping at Prague Lake, Sportsman's lake at Seminole, Thunderbird Lake near Norman (I know they have trails, and I'm pretty sure they have an equestrian campground.) and some really excellent camping and trails at Robber's Cave at Quinton and Cedar Lake near Heavener. I know there are a LOT more around Oklahoma, but I haven't done any really serious research yet. Oh! I forgot Chandler/Bellcow lake! Supposed to be really nice!

I wish we could go to the competitive trail ride at Prague. Maybe you and I should mosey over that way and just watch. They are supposed to be having some demonstrations and stuff. I wouldn't mind paying if there is a fee for observing.

We are really going to have to get in touch with the couple selling the stock trailer - if you know what I mean?

And Shea, dear - please try to work on your spelling...

Love, Mom


----------



## Appyt

Hello Dee, waving from kansas... I promise we won't descend without a tent. No need to wear yourselves out cleanin a house we won't be spending much if any time in. LOL We'll just pitch a tent in somebody's front yard..


----------



## dee

Appyt said:


> Hello Dee, waving from kansas... I promise we won't descend without a tent. No need to wear yourselves out cleanin a house we won't be spending much if any time in. LOL We'll just pitch a tent in somebody's front yard..


You are always welcome - but I had to pick on Shea. I wouldn't be me if I didn't! :lol:


----------



## dee

DH and I will be on vacation in the great state of Arkansas from 06/05/10 - 06/19/10. Any weekend before or after that, we can bring the little RV along. (Don't raise any eybrows - it's ancient, but it's paid for!) I'm too old to sleep with out a comfy bed, and I prefer cooking on a stove to a campfire (though I prefer EATING campfire food!)

Now if we can just get Shea to call those people about that stock trailer!:roll:


----------



## Appyt

dee said:


> You are always welcome - but I had to pick on Shea. I wouldn't be me if I didn't! :lol:


I totally understand, I have 2 grown sons.


----------



## Pidge

Wow looks like i would be the young one on the little adventure lol ill either be 17 or just barely 18 lol Oh well thats fine with me riding is riding no matter who you are with! and campfires and tents are always fun!

Ill also be getting to test how Romeo does on an over night trip not this saturday but next. Me and some friends are going to the grasslands trails here in texas for an over night. We arent sure if they got pens up yet or not so the horses might have to either be tied, left in the trailers, or put on a tie line depending on what seems best.


----------



## sheawhittet

That is one thing that me and my mother agree on it isnt my fault that Dancer got preggers!! I want to geld the stalion--he isnt well built and his babys are not that good either. And no I would think that my mom was on her death bed if she didnt pick on me...lol
The reason I think I bond so well with horses is that when I was nine months old I was burned pretty much from the waste down and the docs didnt think I would walk and if I did it wouldnt be normally. After many months of surgerys and hospital stays I went home. My parents had a shetland pony for me and my sis and they put me on her. The shape of the horse helped my tendons, ligaments and muscles streatch and strengthen to where I could walk pretty much normal. If you look at my walking today you cant even tell anything ever happened!! I do have some scaring, but I can live with that. As I got older we had to sell our horses because we didnt have the time to be with them like we should. After about twenty years I got three from a family member who had to sell theirs. I made a huge connection with Gin and when I was having a rough day I would go talk to her and she would give me hugs and kisses and it helped me feel better. But since I was little horses and I get along very well. 
Misty was abused by the owners who had her before the people I bought her from, and we took to each other right from the start. :lol:
My mom teases me about "me and my rescue horses" but if I think the horse is something I can handle then I perfer a rescue. They seem to know you love them and you develope a tight bond. Misty does the same things with me as Gin did. When I am having a bad day I go and talk to her and she gives me hugs and kisses and helps me feel better. We are acutally helping each other. She is learning to trust again and is getting better at the spookieness (slowly, but that will take some time) and she helps me by just being there for me. 
Well that is the story, so let me dry my eyes...lol


----------



## Appyt

Yes I think you will be the baby of the bunch, Pidge.. LOL Most likely you will totally outride half of us.  I am 56, have 2 sons, and 4 grandchildren ranges from 9 months to 11 1/2 yrs. I'm OLD. LOL And nope, age doesn't really matter when you are riding. It's all fun.


----------



## sheawhittet

Age doesnt restrict your riding, it is more your physical condition...lol 
I am 27 and have been riding with the lady that I got Misty from (helping her with her horses) and she will be 50 in May and she has out ridden me a few times!! I love that I can go and help her, but I wish I had someone to ride with here too. (That is why I am looking forward to this summer and getting to ride with you guys!!) This lady has even invited me to ride with her, on one of her horses, in one of the local parades. If I can spell it right it is called the Kolatchie, it is a celebration that is held the first weekend in May in Prague. It will be the first parade that I have ridden in and I think it will be fun. We are planning on dressing up the horses. I am going to send my camera with my family so they can take pics and I will post them in an album for you guys to see. Right now all I have are the pics of the horses that I have.


----------



## Appyt

I love parades. I rode my granddaughters horse, Lightning in one last year to assess his behaviour.. Awesome.. That will be fun, hope to see pics then.


----------



## sheawhittet

I should have them posted later that evening. I am such a pic fanatic! I love taking them, I just dont like being in them! but this will be one of my special circumstances that I wouldnt mind!


----------



## sheawhittet

Well we did it! we found a stock trailer in our price range. We are supposed to go pick it up tomorrow around 5. It is pretty fugly looking, but nothing a good sanding and paint wouldnt fix. It is older, but when you dont have much $$ then you really cant be to picky. Now all I need to do is get the truck fixed and we will be good to go this summer. Even if I dont get the truck fixed, then I can always use my sisters truck!! 
Im so excited...and I just cant hide it....lofl


----------



## Appyt

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pidge

sweet! now everyone will have a trailer! lol dont worry the one i get to take is a fugly old stock trailer too lol but a trailer is a trailer!

and we will be such a diverse group! lol i love that...

As for me outriding you guys...well my last ride was 10 miles at a long trot/ lope for 60% of it. I wasnt even sore and could go much further....doesnt help romeo could lope three miles if I asked him too. lol 

Something tells me we wont be riding fast though...we will all be having to much fun talking and laughing to do more then walk I bet! lol


----------



## Appyt

> Something tells me we wont be riding fast though...we will all be having to much fun talking and laughing to do more then walk I bet! lol


I can assure you I am going to be talking and laughing and NOT trotting for even 1 mile at once. NOPE! I'm too old for that stuff. lol


----------



## sheawhittet

I went for an eight mile ride Tuesday with the lady that I got Misty from. Misty did ok, she had a couple of spookie moments (one of which I dont blame her!) She had a fresian/draft cross stud that rushed his fence. He could of just stepped right over it if he really wanted, it was only two wires high!! She crosses over two one-lane wooden bridges (she was nervous going over the first one) and we went on a bridge that crossed OVER the interstate (she didnt much like that) and then we went UNDER the interstate and she had no problems with that. So all-in-all she did ok. :lol: I am real happy with the progress that she is making. I think she should be fine come this ride we are planning! My friend is planning on comming back over for another ride next week. The more I work with Misty the better we both get. I go help this lady exercise her horses and I get free pointers out of it, so my riding is getting better. :lol: I am glad that we came to the agreement that we did, so not only should Misty be ready this summer..so should I!!!! :wink:


----------

